# Algerian Briar



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

I mentioned these pipes in another thread and promised to take some pictures. I tried to get out Saturday, but had a lot of work to catch up on. I did manage to stop by Charlie's on my way out of town yesterday and grab a few quick pics. Excuse the lack of focus - I left the tripod in my Jeep and was in a hurry.

The first batch is of the selection for sale, and the rest are some closer images of the one I picked up for myself. If I remember correctly, these start around $80 and go up from there. If you are interested in a purchase, let me know via PM and I'll work with Larry and Don to arrange things. We might be able to finagle a CL discount.


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Wow nice selection...make sure to post the pics of your pipes in our pipe pictures section.


----------

